

Rate my startup: Genome analysis and presentation - devjen44
http://www.enlisgenomics.com/

======
petervandijck
Looks awesome. First and obvious question: any particular reason why you
didn't make this a web app? In the screenshots it actually looks like a web
app, but then there's that download link?

Improvements to the homepage: explain better what this is. Is it something
where I can see my own genome? What does it actually do? Add more screenshots.
And get rid of "the possibilities are enless", that's just cheesy ;)

~~~
devjen44
Thanks for your feedback. I'm less concerned right now about the website
itself - it's just a placeholder. Did you happen to download the software? Did
it work as expected?

But you are right I should explain it better. This is meant to be a software
solution for companies that want to offer genome data to customers. Having a
standalone application as a presentation option can allay many of the privacy
implications of a web app.

With that said, I do want to develop a web app too, and be a "one stop shop"
for the presentation and analysis of human genomic data.

Thanks again,

~~~
freescale
I don't see a good reason why you'd want to make this into a web based
application. I think you are making the right choice. I'd never upload my
medical records to a third party website. Don't pull a Zuckerberg.

When I clicked on the "Go' button to compare to the Human Reference Genome,
nothing happened.

I think the software might be more valuable if the user could get a quick
overview of their personal risk factors for diseases. I didn't see a quick way
to get that.

I'd make the software fun too - genes for eye color and so forth would be fun
to compare with family members.

The ancestry report with the map overlay would be great if you could get it to
work.

~~~
devjen44
Thanks for your ideas Yes the comparison tool and the ancestry tool are not
complete yet.

As this progresses, we will definitely look for ways to simplify and engage
the more average user

------
bbgm
I haven't downloaded it yet, because it's not clear to me who the target
audience is, where the data comes from, etc (is it whole genome data, 23andme
data?). Also, why not a web app, especially since (as others have noted, the
screenshots seem to suggest that).

Having said that does look nice and I'll download soon to check things out.

~~~
devjen44
Yep the website needs work, it's just something I threw together before I head
off to the Consumer Genetics Conference this week. I will add more explanation
on the target audience - (which is really more of sequencing and healthcare
companies right now)

The data in the program now is not actually a whole genome, it's more of a
gene ("exome" if you will) viewer now, but we will be adding whole genome
browsing soon. We've been thinking about a 23andMe import tool but haven't
built that yet.

Would be interested in how the program runs for you

Thanks!

~~~
bbgm
I have downloaded. More comments to follow, but a quick question. Who is your
target audience? Based on the design and how the reports look, seems to be
consumer focussed?

~~~
devjen44
Yes you are right, this is a consumer focused implementation.

For one thing we wanted something to show at the Consumer Genetics Conference
that I'm attending this week.

Beyond that, I expect that this platform could be easily adapted to other
kinds of genomic analysis - for instance a medically oriented Cancer/Normal
genome comparison tool.

My feeling is that no one knows exactly how the genome future will pan out
over the next few years and we hope to be nimble enough to capitalize on a
number of directions it could take.

------
bioinformatics
I think it looks ok, but I would change a couple of things here and there, in
the content and in the display. I would be willing to help/test/advise, but I
don't see here as the best place to have this type of talk.

~~~
devjen44
Ok, happy for any feedback - I'm in the bay area

~~~
bioinformatics
I will send you a message on your contact form. I'm too far from the Bay area.

------
moolave
Awesome! I would agree with everyone here. The first thing that comes to my
mind is if there was a web app that you could easily plug into. It may not be
a high concern but a certain demographic might prefer that.

